# Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein



## Modders Vision (30. November 2012)

*Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*

Hallo Zusammen!

Seit dem Tim Cook am 24. August 2011 Steve Jobs' Position dauerhaft übernahm, hatte ich schon einige änderungen der Produktreihe erwartet.
Im gegensatz zu Jobs, setzt Cook nun anscheinend nicht mehr auf Innovation und Design, sondern möchte Apple vom Hardwaretechnischen konkurenzfähig machen.
Was sich vorerst so positiv anhört, artet nun in eine Komplett andere Produktreihe aus!

Steve Jobs (geboren am 24. Februar 1955 in San Francisco, Kalifornien) hat seit der Gründung von Apple 1. April 1976 die Produktreihe von Jahr zu Jahr immer mit Generationen, die ihren Vorgängern ähnelten, aber technisch, sowie Softwaretechnisch mehr unter Beweis stellten erweitert.
Mit seinem tod († 5. Oktober 2011 in Palo Alto, Kalifornien) hinterließ er erfolgreihe Produktreihen und übergab die Firma an Tim Cook (amtlich _Timothy D. Cook_; * 1. November 1960 in Robertsdale).
Schon mit dem Release der neuen Produktreihe, hatte Cook das Konzept komplett gewendet. Wo hingegen Jobs alles bis zum letzten Moment komplett verhüllt ließ, konnte man dieses mal schon im Voraus sagen, was die neuen Geräte für Features bieten. 
Mit dem Erscheinen von iOS 6 war die Enttäuschung bei einigen Apple Fans auf der ganzen Welt rießig. Die Oberfläche bleibt noch die Alte, doch der App Store und Musik Player sind komplett anders als zuvor, die anderen Änderungen wären die Verbesserung, des Akkuverbrauchs, weitere sind kaum merkenswert und eher Spielereien. Wer nicht mehr rechtzeitig auf eine iOS 5 Version downgegraden konnte, musste sich nun damit einfach damit abfinden und mit der Zeit hatte man sich auch daran gewöhnt. Innovation hat das Betriebssystem nun nicht mehr, da die Veränderungen kaum nennenswert sind, oder vom graphischen Design her ziemlich billig wirken.
Auch mit der Veröffentlichung des iPhine 5 hat Tim Cook keine Punktlandung hingelegt. Die iSight Kamera ist komplett identlisch mit der des iPhone 4s, der Prozessor macht sich nur bei Anwendungen wie bei Maps im 3D View bemerkbar, LTE ist wie immer wieder eine wahre Innovation. Das Design ist schlicht gehalten, weißt aber pur Eleganz auf. Durch das Unibodygehäuse ist es Robuster und die Diamant geschliffenen Kanten wirken wirklich sehr edel. Die Größere Displaygröße macht das handy unhandlich und hat die selbe Pixeldichte wie der des 4s, die schwarze Version verkaratzt sehr schnell. Für den User reicht das iPhone 4s also volkommen aus...
Mit den Apple EarPods bringt Apple dann Kopfhörer auf den Markt, die eine wahre Innovation sind und ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältins sind.
Als nächstes folgte der iPod touch 5th Generation, auch er war die reinste Innovation und setzt die Produktreihe super fort und hat mit seinem neuen Prozessor und der 5 Megapixel iSight Kamera wieder einiges auf dem Kasten. Auch die Auswahl der Farben macht den iPod jünger und spricht auch eine größere Bandbreite an Benutzern an.
Die restlichen iPod Versionen sind auch eine Perfekte erweiterung der Produktreihe.
Nachdem iPhone und iPod die Läden gestürmt haben hat Apple auch schon wieder das iPad mini heraus gebraucht, worüber man nur sagen kann, dass es absolut unnütz ist, da es nicht in die Produktreihe passt und auch kein richtiges Tablet ist.
Dann kam erst mal der neue iMac. Viele Apple Nutzer mussten auch hier erst mal sehr stutzig über die Neuerungen sein. Auch hier gillt wieder das Motto: dünner und flacher Fraglich ist wirklich, warum man einen Mac, den man daheim stehen hat, so dünn machen muss, dann kann man sich gleich ein MacBook kaufen, wenn man ein Portablen Mac haben will. Von der Hardware gibt es keine großen unterschiede zum Vorgänger, da man bessere Hardware Komponenten auf Mac OS X bis jetzt nicht ausnutzen kann. Apple hätte sich lieber um die Kühlung kümmern sollen und SSD's verbauen sollen, bevor man einen Pc viel dünner macht, bei dem der Vorgänger nach de Betrieb so heiß war, dass man ihn als Kochplatte verwenden konnte.
Das neuste Produkt, dass die Neuerungen nun hoffentlich erst einmal für ein Jahr wieder beenden wird, ist das iPad 4 auch hier kann man nur sagen, dass es wirklich sehr gelungen ist, aber auch nicht allzu viele Vorteile zum Vorgänger hat.
Und auch die neuste Software von Apple bringt mal wieder richtig die Einstellungen von Tim Cook rüber, das neue iTunes ist noch nicht mal eine Woche zum Download verfügbar und es gibt schon wieder heftige beschwerden darüber. Das Oberflächen Design hat sich postiv verändert, aber das Layout des Programms ist sehr zu vergleichen mit iOS 6.

Und jetzt seid ihr gefragt - was denkt ihr darüber?

Mfg,
     Modders
                Vision

PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten


----------



## McClaine (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*

Jo das is eher Apple Werbung, nicht ganz so penetrant wie die Präsentationen und die TV Werbung, aber es ist Werbung 

Gehört sich ehr in den Smartphone-Bereich!

MfG


----------



## Modders Vision (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*

Soll keine Werbung sein, aber es wäre mal sehr interessant, zu wissen was andere so über Apple denken, seit Tim Cook das ganze komplett anders als Steve Jobs vortsetzt...
Also nochmal für alle -> das soll KEINE Werbung sein, nur eine ehrliche Produktübersicht


----------



## Dynamitarde (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*

[FONT=Arial Black, sans-serif]Apple ohne Design wäre schlichtweg kein Apple mehr.Gerade das Design hat Apple von anderen Herstellern hervorgehoben.
Schließlich hat Apple ja den Trend angefangen.Und die Leute bei Apple werden es schon mitgekriegt haben das sich so was auch lohnt.
Es wird in Zukunft schlichtweg unmöglich sein, ein Handy etc. ohne ein schönes Design auf dem Markt zu etablieren. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial Black, sans-serif]Und das sich [/FONT][FONT=Arial Black, sans-serif]Innovationen in grenzen halten ist wohl normal.[/FONT]


----------



## hbf878 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Was sich vorerst so positiv anhört, atmet nun in eine Komplett andere Produktreihe aus!


artet aus 

Aber was ist daran eigentlich eine News? Das ist eher eine Beurteilung von Apples Produkten bzw. ihrer Marktstrategie...


----------



## Skipper81Ger (30. November 2012)

Bin kein Applefanboy. Halte nicht so viel davon. (viele Gründe)


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*



McClaine schrieb:


> Gehört sich ehr in den Smartphone-Bereich!
> 
> MfG


Da muss ich dir Recht geben. 
Vielleicht könnte ein Mod den Thread verschieben. 


Dynamitarde schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial Black, sans-serif]Apple ohne Design wäre schlichtweg kein Apple mehr.Gerade das Design hat Apple von anderen Herstellern hervorgehoben.
> Schließlich hat Apple ja den Trend angefangen.Und die Leute bei Apple werden es schon mitgekriegt haben das sich so was auch lohnt.
> Es wird in Zukunft schlichtweg unmöglich sein, ein Handy etc. ohne ein schönes Design auf dem Markt zu etablieren.
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial Black, sans-serif]Und das sich [/FONT][FONT=Arial Black, sans-serif]Innovationen in grenzen halten ist wohl normal.[/FONT]


Ich frage mich mittlerweile, was denn die Leute alles an Innovationen erwarten. Mittlerweile ist bei allen nur noch eine Evolution vorhanden und ich habe damit auch kein Problem. 
Bei der aktuellen Marktlage kann man auch nichts mehr wirklich riskieren. 
Das Design ist allerdings wirklich eines der Besten am Markt und auch ein Grund, weswegen ich Geräte von Apple kaufe. 

Das iPad Mini halte ich nicht für unnötig. Es ist wesentlich portabler als das Große und ist eine coole Fernbedienung mit Mehrfunktion. 

PS: Danke für die Erinnerung. Ich wollte mir heute noch ein MacBook bestellen.


----------



## McClaine (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir Recht geben.
> Vielleicht könnte ein Mod den Thread verschieben.
> 
> Ich frage mich mittlerweile, was denn die Leute alles an Innovationen erwarten. Mittlerweile ist bei allen nur noch eine Evolution vorhanden und ich habe damit auch kein Problem.
> ...



Nochmal n Apple!? 

Ja ok, die Idee ist nicht schlecht, darüber könnte man diskutieren, aber im Bereich News gehört sich der Thread bestimmt nicht hin


----------



## Modders Vision (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*

Ja, ich wusste nicht so ganz wo hin damit...
Kann das nicht einfach jemand verschieben?


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*



McClaine schrieb:


> Nochmal n Apple!?
> 
> Ja ok, die Idee ist nicht schlecht, darüber könnte man diskutieren, aber im Bereich News gehört sich der Thread bestimmt nicht hin


Klar, dann kann ich alles miteinander syncen. 


Modders Vision schrieb:


> Ja, ich wusste nicht so ganz wo hin damit...
> Kann das nicht einfach jemand verschieben?


Schreib einen Mod an.


----------



## Alex555 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*

Verstehe ich nicht, wieso man einen neuen Weg einschlägt. 
Apple ist ein gut funktionierendes Unternehmen, wieso also einen neuen weg einschlagen? 
Gerade das design und die einfache bedienbarkeit haben apple groß gemacht.


----------



## Computerjul (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*

Nabend,

hätte da mal, abweichend vom Thema, eine Frage bezüglich Face Time. Unzwar möchte ich diese Funktion auf meinem iPhone mit iOS 6 nutzen. Doch unter den Telefoneinstellungen und Kontakten finde ich kein Face Time. Wie mach ick das jetzt ?

Lg.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*

Zunächst mal:
Eine User News ist das tatsächlich nicht. Aber sei's drum.




Modders Vision schrieb:


> Was sich vorerst so positiv anhört, artet nun in eine Komplett andere Produktreihe aus!



Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo du das hernimmst?
Ich sehe bei Apple unter Tim Cook keine komplett andere Produktreihe.



> Schon mit dem Release der neuen Produktreihe, hatte Cook das Konzept komplett gewendet. Wo hingegen Jobs alles bis zum letzten Moment komplett verhüllt ließ, konnte man dieses mal schon im Voraus sagen, was die neuen Geräte für Features bieten.



Na ja, Leaks passieren immer. Das hat wohl eher nichts mit Tim Cook zu tun.



> Mit dem Erscheinen von iOS 6 war die Enttäuschung bei einigen Apple Fans auf der ganzen Welt rießig. Die Oberfläche bleibt noch die Alte, doch der App Store und Musik Player sind komplett anders als zuvor, die anderen Änderungen wären die Verbesserung, des Akkuverbrauchs, weitere sind kaum merkenswert und eher Spielereien. Wer nicht mehr rechtzeitig auf eine iOS 5 Version downgegraden konnte, musste sich nun damit einfach damit abfinden und mit der Zeit hatte man sich auch daran gewöhnt. Innovation hat das Betriebssystem nun nicht mehr, da die Veränderungen kaum nennenswert sind, oder vom graphischen Design her ziemlich billig wirken.



Ja, iOS 6 kann man durchaus kritisieren. Aus diesem Grund finden bei Apple momentan Umstrukturierungen statt, die hoffentlich einen positiven Effekt auf iOS und OSX haben. iOS 6 ist im Prinzip immer noch das iOS des Steve Jobs. In diesem Zusammenhang scheint Cook aber tatsächlich einen neuen Weg einzuschlagen, was allerdings vollkommen richtig und wünschenswert ist. Das Ergebnis von den Veränderungen, die von Cook eingeleitet wurden, werden wir aber erst in einigen Monaten (oder Jahren) sehen, nicht aber anhand von iOS 6, wie du es hier darstellst.



> Auch mit der Veröffentlichung des iPhine 5 hat Tim Cook keine Punktlandung hingelegt.



Das iPhone 5 dürfte wohl teilweise noch unter Steve Jobs konzipiert worden sein....



> Nachdem iPhone und iPod die Läden gestürmt haben hat Apple auch schon wieder das iPad mini heraus gebraucht, worüber man nur sagen kann, dass es absolut unnütz ist, da es nicht in die Produktreihe passt und auch kein richtiges Tablet ist.



Doch, das iPad mini ist ein richtiges Tablet und es ist eine sehr gute Ergänzung zum "großen" iPad. Ich habe mein iPad 3 abgegeben, weil mir das mini einfach besser liegt. Es ist kleiner, leichter und mobiler, was mir persönlich besser gefällt.



> Dann kam erst mal der neue iMac. Viele Apple Nutzer mussten auch hier erst mal sehr stutzig über die Neuerungen sein. Auch hier gillt wieder das Motto: dünner und flacher Fraglich ist wirklich, warum man einen Mac, den man daheim stehen hat, so dünn machen muss, dann kann man sich gleich ein MacBook kaufen, wenn man ein Portablen Mac haben will.



Warum portabel ???
Der iMac ist, und war schon immer, ein stylischer All-in-one Desktop-Rechner. Daran hat sich beim neuen iMac nichts geändert. Im Gegenteil. 



> Von der Hardware gibt es keine großen unterschiede zum Vorgänger, da man bessere Hardware Komponenten auf Mac OS X bis jetzt nicht ausnutzen kann.



Das ist quatsch. Im neuen iMac ist aktuellste Hardware verbaut. Intel Ivy Bridge CPUs und Nvidia's Kepler GTX6xx GPUs. Aktuelleres gibt es nicht. Im Vorgänger waren noch Sandy Bridge CPUs und AMD 6xxx GPUs verbaut.
Und warum sollte OSX diese Hardware nicht ausnutzen können? Auch das ist quatsch. Natürlich ist Mountain Lion darauf ausgelegt, mit Nvidia GPUs zu funktionieren und diese auch auszunutzen.



> Apple hätte sich lieber um die Kühlung kümmern sollen und SSD's verbauen sollen, bevor man einen Pc viel dünner macht, bei dem der Vorgänger nach de Betrieb so heiß war, dass man ihn als Kochplatte verwenden konnte.



Die iMacs kann man seit Jahren mit SSDs ab Werk ausrüsten lassen.



> Und auch die neuste Software von Apple bringt mal wieder richtig die Einstellungen von Tim Cook rüber, das neue iTunes ist noch nicht mal eine Woche zum Download verfügbar und es gibt schon wieder heftige beschwerden darüber. Das Oberflächen Design hat sich postiv verändert, aber das Layout des Programms ist sehr zu vergleichen mit iOS 6.



Genau genommen ist iTunes 11 erst einen Tag draussen, und von heftigen Beschwerden habe ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Shmendrick (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*

Ich hoffe der Post sollte zu gewissen teilen ironisch sein

Weil wo ist Lte,In Ear Kopfhörer den Inovativ,Kamera?Lte haben andere auch und die In Ear Kopfhörer sind ja jetzt net grad Inovation,gibts min. seit 5 jahren schon von andern Herstellern.Und der neue Ipod Touch is für mich nurn Iphone 4s ohne Mobilfunkmöglichkeit.


----------



## Modders Vision (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei Apple unter Tim Cook keine komplett andere Produktreihe.


Unter Steve Jobs gab es von der einen auf die andere Generation nicht so große Änderungen, er spendierte den neuen Geräten bessere Hardware und veränderte das Design leicht, das eigentliche Design wurde aber beibehalten und nicht so krass wie bei den neuen Modellen verändert.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, Leaks passieren immer. Das hat wohl eher nichts mit Tim Cook zu tun.


Komisch ist aber, dass Jobs es immer geschafft hat, alles schön zu verhüllen, bei Cook wusste man im Vornherein schon wie die neuen Geräte aussehen werden und auch fast alle Technischen Details. (siehe iPhone modelle = Komplett identisch mit iPhone)


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, iOS 6 kann man durchaus kritisieren. Aus diesem Grund finden bei Apple momentan Umstrukturierungen statt, die hoffentlich einen positiven Effekt auf iOS und OSX haben. iOS 6 ist im Prinzip immer noch das iOS des Steve Jobs. In diesem Zusammenhang scheint Cook aber tatsächlich einen neuen Weg einzuschlagen, was allerdings vollkommen richtig und wünschenswert ist. Das Ergebnis von den Veränderungen, die von Cook eingeleitet wurden, werden wir aber erst in einigen Monaten (oder Jahren) sehen, nicht aber anhand von iOS 6, wie du es hier darstellst.


Wenn du das so meinst, dann lasse ich mich mal eines besseren belehren... 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das iPhone 5 dürfte wohl teilweise noch unter Steve Jobs konzipiert worden sein....


Offizielll war das 4s das letzte an dem Steve mitgearbeitet hat. Und das iPhone 5 ist im Gesamtpaket ganz gut, aber es gibt auch pros und contras:
+Design, schlicht aber edel
+LTE
-schlechteres Mikrofon als 4s
-schlechtes Handling, durch zu geringes Gewicht und 4" Display
weder pro noch contra: Kamera genau so gut wie 4s
Ich behalte lieber mein 4s, weil ich es genau so gut wie das 5er finde, bs auf LTE...


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Doch, das iPad mini ist ein richtiges Tablet und es ist eine sehr gute Ergänzung zum "großen" iPad. Ich habe mein iPad 3 abgegeben, weil mir das mini einfach besser liegt. Es ist kleiner, leichter und mobiler, was mir persönlich besser gefällt.


Ja, es sieht auch gut aus, vor allem das es das auch bald in verschieden Farben geben soll finde ich sehr fresh  Aber man hat hald kein mobile Internet 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum portabel ???
> Der iMac ist, und war schon immer, ein stylischer All-in-one Desktop-Rechner. Daran hat sich beim neuen iMac nichts geändert. Im Gegenteil.


Ich finde die Tiefe des alten iMacs mehr als Akzeptabel, da finde ich es wirklich übertrieben, auf so ein Flaches Design zu setzen. Man hätte sich lieber mal an die Kühlung machen sollen, aber wahrscheindlich ist es deshalb ein All-in-one-Desktop-Rechner, weil man ihn auch als Herdplatte verwenden kann...


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch. Im neuen iMac ist aktuellste Hardware verbaut. Intel Ivy Bridge CPUs und Nvidia's Kepler GTX6xx GPUs. Aktuelleres gibt es nicht. Im Vorgänger waren noch Sandy Bridge CPUs und AMD 6xxx GPUs verbaut.
> Und warum sollte OSX diese Hardware nicht ausnutzen können? Auch das ist quatsch. Natürlich ist Mountain Lion darauf ausgelegt, mit Nvidia GPUs zu funktionieren und diese auch auszunutzen.


Aber OS X ist insgesammt ein Betriebssystem das auch auf den älteren Apple Geräten super funktioniert, von dem her frage ich mich, wofür man da einen i7 oder so Zeug braucht, sowas kann man nicht mal unter windows ausnutzen und Windows zeiht verdammt viele Ressourcen!


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die iMacs kann man seit Jahren mit SSDs ab Werk ausrüsten lassen.


Oh, stimmt habe ich gerade auch gelesen...


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Genau genommen ist iTunes 11 erst einen Tag draussen, und von heftigen Beschwerden habe ich noch nichts gehört.


Naja, jetzt schon: Es ist alles total ungewohnt und das Einfärben nach Coverfarbe ist der totale Müll, weil er bei manchen grautönen weiße Schrift verwendet und man dann die Schrift kaum noch lesnen kann...
Und ich kenne auch noch genügend andere, denen das auch so wie mir geht.


Shmendrick schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Post sollte zu gewissen teilen ironisch sein
> 
> Weil wo ist Lte,In Ear Kopfhörer den Inovativ,Kamera?Lte haben andere auch und die In Ear Kopfhörer sind ja jetzt net grad Inovation,gibts min. seit 5 jahren schon von andern Herstellern.Und der neue Ipod Touch is für mich nurn Iphone 4s ohne Mobilfunkmöglichkeit.


Nein, sollte er nicht! LTE-okay, hatten davor auch schon andere Marken, aber die EarPods sind die einzigen Kopfhörer dieser Bauart und das sind KEINE InEars!(Bevor du des nächste mal sowas schreibst, Google einfach mal den Namen der Kopfhörer, wenn du dich da nicht auskennst) Da stecken drei Jahre Entwicklung drinnen und die haben ein top Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Ist er auch, das macht ihn ja auch zum besten iTouch den es je gab


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Unter Steve Jobs gab es von der einen auf die andere Generation nicht so große Änderungen, er spendierte den neuen Geräten bessere Hardware und veränderte das Design leicht, das eigentliche Design wurde aber beibehalten und nicht so krass wie bei den neuen Modellen verändert.
> 
> Komisch ist aber, dass Jobs es immer geschafft hat, alles schön zu verhüllen, bei Cook wusste man im Vornherein schon wie die neuen Geräte aussehen werden und auch fast alle Technischen Details. (siehe iPhone modelle = Komplett identisch mit iPhone)
> 
> ...



autsch drei jahre entwicklung  auf dem ersten blick dachte ich an sonys z.b MDR EX-210 apple setzt auf eine membran da hätte ich mir mehr inovation erwartet   und langen richtig hin von preis als ich mir die esten bilder von zerlegten EarPods sah dachte ich mir echt dreist sei es preislich und klang mässig wie sich später heraus stellte (selbst ältere klipsch modelle haben bei weitem die nasse vorn auch preislich )


----------



## Klutten (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*

Thread verschoben und Beiträge ohne Inhalt zum Thema entfernt. Da es allgemein um das Thema Apple und Technik im Wandel der Zeit geht, ist der Bereich hier sicher passend.

Viel Spaß ...und bleibt sachlich.


----------



## Modders Vision (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*

@ Klutten: Vielen Dank! Ich wusste echt nicht wo ich das hintun soll...

Wenn sich noch jemand mit einbringen möchte, dann soll er das tun


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*

Mir fällt grad spontan ein, dass da doch was mit den Lüftern der MacBooks war. War da nicht so was, dass die Blätter asymetrisch angeordnet sind, um die Schwingungen auf verschiedene Frequenzen zu verteilen?
Das finde ich sehr interessant und innovativ. 
Weiß da jemand wie viel (oder ob überhaupt) das bringt.

Ansonsten finde ich nicht, dass sich apple so arg geändert hat. Nur den jährlichen veröffentlichungs Rhythmus vermisse ich etwas.
Vor allem beim iPad ging das etwas schnell und ist auch irgendwie ein namenschaos geworden.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Dezember 2012)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Unter Steve Jobs gab es von der einen auf die andere Generation nicht so große Änderungen, er spendierte den neuen Geräten bessere Hardware und veränderte das Design leicht, das eigentliche Design wurde aber beibehalten und nicht so krass wie bei den neuen Modellen verändert.


 
Was gab es denn für krasse Änderungen? Alles was Apple 2012 gezeigt hat, war eine konsequente Evolution, aber definitiv keine krasse Änderung!




> Komisch ist aber, dass Jobs es immer geschafft hat, alles schön zu verhüllen, bei Cook wusste man im Vornherein schon wie die neuen Geräte aussehen werden und auch fast alle Technischen Details. (siehe iPhone modelle = Komplett identisch mit iPhone)



Ganz einfach. Je erfolgreicher und größer ein Konzern ist, desto schwieriger wird es irgendetwas zu verhüllen.



> Offizielll war das 4s das letzte an dem Steve mitgearbeitet hat.



Also wenn man mal die Berichterstattung in den letzten Monaten verfolgt hat, dann war das iPad mini das erste Device, was unter der Regie von Tim Cook entstanden ist.



> Ich finde die Tiefe des alten iMacs mehr als Akzeptabel, da finde ich es wirklich übertrieben, auf so ein Flaches Design zu setzen. Man hätte sich lieber mal an die Kühlung machen sollen, aber wahrscheindlich ist es deshalb ein All-in-one-Desktop-Rechner, weil man ihn auch als Herdplatte verwenden kann...



Also ich habe zwei iMacs aus 2011, und die haben keine Hitzeprobleme....



> Aber OS X ist insgesammt ein Betriebssystem das auch auf den älteren Apple Geräten super funktioniert, von dem her frage ich mich, wofür man da einen i7 oder so Zeug braucht, sowas kann man nicht mal unter windows ausnutzen und Windows zeiht verdammt viele Ressourcen!



Fortschritt, ganz einfach.....mein MacBook Pro Retina ist ein verdammt schneller Computer, der jeden Tag auf's neue, richtig Spaß macht. Vor allem wenn man Videos schneidet etc. 



> Naja, jetzt schon: Es ist alles total ungewohnt und das Einfärben nach Coverfarbe ist der totale Müll, weil er bei manchen grautönen weiße Schrift verwendet und man dann die Schrift kaum noch lesnen kann...
> Und ich kenne auch noch genügend andere, denen das auch so wie mir geht.



Und es gibt genügend positive Bewertungen im Netz, von daher lässt sich das nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Modders Vision (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*



john201050 schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad spontan ein, dass da doch was mit den Lüftern der MacBooks war. War da nicht so was, dass die Blätter asymetrisch angeordnet sind, um die Schwingungen auf verschiedene Frequenzen zu verteilen?
> Das finde ich sehr interessant und innovativ.
> Weiß da jemand wie viel (oder ob überhaupt) das bringt


Ich habe jetzt nicht den Eindruck, dass die asymetrisch angeprdnet sind, das sieht alles wie bei einem normalen Lüfter aus.
Ansonsten finde ich nicht, dass sich apple so arg geändert hat. Nur den jährlichen veröffentlichungs Rhythmus vermisse ich etwas.


john201050 schrieb:


> Vor allem beim iPad ging das etwas schnell und ist auch irgendwie ein namenschaos geworden.


Ja, das meine ich unteranderem auch, dass das mit dem Veröffentlichen nicht mehr so schön wie früher abläuft, das ist jetzt irgendwie so, also ob Weihnachten auch immer in unterschiedlichen Monaten stattfinden würde...
Und auch beim iPad weis ich nicht so genau, ob es das wirklich gebracht hat, da jetzt gleich wieder ein neues zu veröffentlichen. Auch beim Namen ist das ganze ja wirklich sehr verwirrend gewesen und auch immer noch. Die einen nennen es iPad 4, aber offiziell heißt es ja iPad mit Retina display.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was gab es denn für krasse Änderungen? Alles was Apple 2012 gezeigt hat, war eine konsequente Evolution, aber definitiv keine krasse Änderung!


Naja, dass mit dem neuen iMac ist für mich nach wie vor nicht nachvollziehbar... Aber ansonsten hatte ich wohl etwas übertrieben, aber das mit dem iPad mini, finde ich immer noch sehr unnötig, ein iPhone mini giebt es schlißlich auch nicht.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Je erfolgreicher und größer ein Konzern ist, desto schwieriger wird es irgendetwas zu verhüllen.


Warum lief das ganze dann unter Steve Jobs noch hervoragend?!


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also wenn man mal die Berichterstattung in den letzten Monaten verfolgt hat, dann war das iPad mini das erste Device, was unter der Regie von Tim Cook entstanden ist.


Davon habe ich zwar noch nichts gehört, aber dann bin ich hald nicht auf dem laufenden... Wo hast du die ganzen Infos denn her?


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also ich habe zwei iMacs aus 2011, und die haben keine Hitzeprobleme....


Hat ja auch keine Auswirkungen auf den Betrieb, aber ich finde das ein iMac nicht so warm werden dürfte... Das mit der Herdplattte war eine Übertreibung!


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Fortschritt, ganz einfach.....mein MacBook Pro Retina ist ein verdammt schneller Computer, der jeden Tag auf's neue, richtig Spaß macht. Vor allem wenn man Videos schneidet etc.


Okay, mag ich nicht bezweifeln, aber ich hab zur Zeit so oder so kein Geld für ein MacBook Pro Retina übrig...


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und es gibt genügend positive Bewertungen im Netz, von daher lässt sich das nicht verallgemeinern.


Okay, hast recht, ich sollte hier mal etwas sachlicher bleiben


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*

Das 4S ist jetzt das iPhone Mini. 

Ansonsten ist mit die Namensgebung egal, denn die MacBook, iMac, iPod,... sind auch nicht durchnummeriert. 
Das iPad Mini hat allerdings seine Verwendung, nur das Display haben sie verbockt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*

Also hier ist das mit den Asymetrischen Lüftern. Klick.

Ich finde das iPad Mini auch gelungen. Schön handlich usw. nur das Display ist halt nicht so hochauflösend. Das kann ich aber Verstehen, die Auflösung des iPad 3 wäre zu übertrieben, und noch eine Auflösung, auf die man die Apps anpassen muss, wollten sie wohl nicht. Und da es schon viele für das iPad 2 angepasste Apps gibt, haben sie halt die Auflösung genommen.
http://www.macuser.de/forum/f10/luefterverhalten-macbook-pro-641631/


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> übertrieben, aber das mit dem iPad mini, finde ich immer noch sehr unnötig, ein iPhone mini giebt es schlißlich auch nicht.


 
Na ja, das iPad mini schließt die Lücke zwischen dem iPhone und dem iPad. Von daher erfüllt es mMn schon seinen Zweck.



> Warum lief das ganze dann unter Steve Jobs noch hervoragend?!



Auch unter Steve Jobs gab es Leaks. Da wurden dann zum Beispiel schon mal "zufällig" Prototypen verloren 
Das Apple beispielsweise 2007 ein Telefon präsentieren würde, war auch kein so großes Geheimnis, genau so wie die Präsentation des iPads. Allerdings haben die Leaks zugenommen, da gebe ich dir recht.



> Davon habe ich zwar noch nichts gehört, aber dann bin ich hald nicht auf dem laufenden... Wo hast du die ganzen Infos denn her?



Ich lese viele amerikanische News-Seiten. Über die App "Flipboard". Dort gibt es eine eigene Sektion für Apple News.
Die amerikanischen Medien haben vor der letzten Keynote einstimmig berichtet, dass die Präsentation des iPad mini für Cook sehr wichtig sei, weil es das erste Produkt ist, welches komplett unter der Regie von Tim Cook entstanden ist. 



> Hat ja auch keine Auswirkungen auf den Betrieb, aber ich finde das ein iMac nicht so warm werden dürfte... Das mit der Herdplattte war eine Übertreibung!



Der iMac ist halt eine Balance-Akt zwischen Design und Technik, aber ich finde, Apple hat das schon sehr gut gelöst.


----------



## Modders Vision (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Apple schlägt komplett andere Richtung ein*



john201050 schrieb:


> Also hier ist das mit den Asymetrischen Lüftern. Klick.


Okay, davon habe ich noch nie was gehört, das kann schon minimale Auswirkungen auf die Lautstärke haben - aber was bezeichnet man als Asymmetrisch?


john201050 schrieb:


> Ich finde das iPad Mini auch gelungen. Schön handlich usw. nur das  Display ist halt nicht so hochauflösend. Das kann ich aber Verstehen,  die Auflösung des iPad 3 wäre zu übertrieben, und noch eine Auflösung,  auf die man die Apps anpassen muss, wollten sie wohl nicht. Und da es  schon viele für das iPad 2 angepasste Apps gibt, haben sie halt die  Auflösung genommen.





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, das iPad mini schließt die Lücke zwischen  dem iPhone und dem iPad. Von daher erfüllt es mMn schon seinen Zweck.


Ich war heute beim Apple Premium Reseller meinses Vertrauens um mir die EarPods zu kaufen, dann habe ich mir gleich noch die ganzen neuen Geräte genau angeschaut und mich darüber nochmal genau informiert. Beim iPad 3 ist mir auch vor allem die "schlechte" Auflösung aufgefallen, aber ansonsten, ist es wirklich ein gelungenes und praktisches Teil. Aber ich würde mir eher ein iPad zulegen, da ich auf mobiles Internet nicht verzichten möchte, jedoch können iPhone User das iPad auch mit ihrem iPhone als Hotspot verbinden 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Auch unter Steve Jobs gab es Leaks. Da wurden dann zum Beispiel schon mal "zufällig" Prototypen verloren
> Das Apple beispielsweise 2007 ein Telefon präsentieren würde, war auch  kein so großes Geheimnis, genau so wie die Präsentation des iPads.  Allerdings haben die Leaks zugenommen, da gebe ich dir recht.


Ja, aber unter Cook kommen irgendwie leider mehr Produktdetails schon vor der Presentation ans Licht...


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich lese viele amerikanische News-Seiten. Über die App "Flipboard". Dort gibt es eine eigene Sektion für Apple News.
> Die amerikanischen Medien haben vor der letzten Keynote einstimmig  berichtet, dass die Präsentation des iPad mini für Cook sehr wichtig  sei, weil es das erste Produkt ist, welches komplett unter der Regie von  Tim Cook entstanden ist.


Ich habe mir die App mal runtergeladen und werde jetzt mal öfter rein schauen, weil es ja nie schaden kann, wenn man über Neuigkeiten informiert ist 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Der iMac ist halt eine Balance-Akt zwischen Design und Technik, aber ich finde, Apple hat das schon sehr gut gelöst.


Wie schon gesagt, habe ich auch den iMac noch einmal genau unter die Lupe genommen und finde ihn wirklich sehr gelungen, auch den verlust des optischen Laufwerks kann man gerne in kauf nehmen, da ich so wie so keine CDs/DVDs mehr verwende 
Ich persönlich finde ihn nach wie vor etwas zu dünn...


----------

